# Finally! Manchi had her twins!



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

So fun! About 5:30 this afternoon, Manchi decided it was finally time! We didn't know what we would get, but once she decided it was down on the ground and two babies within 30 minutes....no problems... We didn't know what we would get, but here they are....
My Mini Manchas 
Jett a solid Black as night buckling with elf ears...and his doeling sister
Angel, born with Nigerian ears!!! Both adorable! She was much smaller and second and didn't have my strength to suckle well, so I milked mom and brought her in to bottle feed. Mom is all about the buckling right now! Easy schmeezy birth...no problems and we are so proud of our little ones!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats!

its so nice when they do it all by themselves


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh how adorable!! I love how one has Munchie ears and the other has the Nigie ears  so cute!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice babies

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pies!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awesome ! Congrats , love the different ears


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Ya!!! Congrats! I have to wait till march for my mini manchas


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

Soooooo cute!!!!!


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

They are adorable! Congrats :fireworks:


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

Here's a few more pics of this amazing little doeling...mini mancha with ears! Its so hard to get a good pic of her and really appreciate her but she is going to be a keeper for me. She has the loveliest markings ever. Brown patches over her eyebrows and the side of her head are indentical on each side. Black socks black under her tail and check out this cool little black patch and white stripe on her back...darling...so intoxicating and this is kind of the best pics I could get of little Jett the black with manchie ears...he's so black can't even see him..lol. But he is going to be a sturdy sturdy little guy..so healthy and so shiny...little no eared toot. :dance::fireworks::wahoo::leap:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are adorable!


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

I love the stripe on her back! She is cute


----------

